# This is what my lot think to LOST!



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

I've got the series 4 box set so we are watching LOST every night....YAY! 

Gawd mum....let me know when its finished! 









Yep, B.O.R.I.N.G!









Audrey...._most_ un-impressed with Sawyer & Jack!









Baxter....opened his eyes for a second when Kate appeared on the telly in a bikini!! 









And a cuddle with my ikkle girl......still looking un-impressed lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Aw bless!! Still, that's how I feel about Lost too I'm afraid - after about season 3, I just gave up!!!

Lou
X


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless them lovely pictures,


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Aw bless!! Still, that's how I feel about Lost too I'm afraid - after about season 3, I just gave up!!!
> 
> Lou
> X


!!!!but its great!!    Its worth watching just for Sawyer!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> !!!!but its great!!    Its worth watching just for Sawyer!


Very true....he had some fantastic........scenes!!!!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

FluffyCatLover said:


> Very true....he had some fantastic........scenes!!!!


_*swoons*_ he is just yummy!! (sorry hubby!!)


----------



## maisy (Oct 20, 2008)

They're lovely and cute


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*lovely pics and cats  *


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

I LOVE BAXTER!!! They are great pics


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

LOL these pics did make me giggle excellent!!

Sawyer is he the one that looks a bit like Viggo Mortensen from Lord of the Rings??

And......... hands off girls cos he's mine all mine mwahahahahah!!! PMSL Viggo I mean by the way!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Your cats all have such wonderful expressions! Love them all!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> LOL these pics did make me giggle excellent!!
> 
> Sawyer is he the one that looks a bit like Viggo Mortensen from Lord of the Rings??
> 
> And......... hands off girls cos he's mine all mine mwahahahahah!!! PMSL Viggo I mean by the way!!


Yes! thats the one  he is scrummy yummy!


----------

